# Snook/Bluefish beach walking rod



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Need some basic help here folks. 

I am walking the beach here in South Florida. Currently I am using a TICA 8' spinning, 3/4-3oz, 10-25lb line, fast action, with a Penn 5500 spooled with Yozuri 10lb hybrid. It has been windy lately, with a 10-25mph breeze in your face. I am new to the idea of trying to get the most distance possible off the beach as most of my previous fishing has been in a boat, or in the river. My target species are Snook, Bluefish, and I will occassionally target Tarpon as the summer comes on. I have been throwing 1-2oz Kastmasters, Hopkins, or surface plugs such as ML 95ml "Glo Series" Top Dogs, and Pencil Poppers. The Bluefish have been very cooperative, but I believe that if I could get "a little more" distance, my success would go up even more, both in numbers and size.

Here are my basic questions:

Would I get more distance with: 

1) Casting reel/rod (bad accuracy and birds nests)

2) Longer rod, different action, (although I don't want too lose to much portability).

3) Different reel, line.

4) Different lures.

So, basically I throw lures, walk the beach, and would like to get more distance, what's your best recommendation. I appreciate the guidence, and the time it takes to school a new guy.

jim
(like a little kid, up early excited about going fishing}


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jim. i have a 10 1/2ft batson with a penn 460 slammer, loaded with 20lb power pro. i cast a 3 oz. sting silver over 400ft. the whole outfit is about 1.5lb. i love it ,and it works for me.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "jkcam",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Information/welcome*

Billr & Longcaster

Thanks for the information, and thanks for the welcome. The Bluefish were biting this morning, can't be too many more days until they are outta here for the summer. 

Bill, am I correct that you made your 10' with a Batson blank? Sounds like a perfect rig. I can pick up a new 460 Slammer for $105, I take it you would recommend that move? Thanks,

jim


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jk it's a 10.5ft batson. i love it. i will use to get to the rock when thay are 3-400 feet out.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

JK , your reel is a known poor long distance caster , sure a longer rod will help but the reel is holding you back . I would look at something like a daiwa ss2600 or capricorn 4000 spooled with 20lb braid . I used both on 8'6" and 9' rods to plug and under the right conditions can easily reach well over 400'.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*NG Reel*

Connman

Thanks, I will look for a Daiwa and load it up with some braid. Some how-to tips I've found here on the forum have helped already with some increase in distance.

Bluefish run is still on ........but dwindleing.

jim


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jim.as i said i use the 10.5ft batson. they are available from nick meyer at breakaway.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Batson*

Thanks Bill! I did a web search for Batson but had not come up with Breakaway. I'll do a Breakaway search and start the wheels a working.

I went to about 5 shops this morning after the Bluefish dropped off and could not find a Daiwa Tournament ss2600 anywhere. Apparently they have discontinued the Tournament line and you kind of have to find one in old stock. The capricorn is more available and more $$, any other reel suggestions gents?

It was another beautiful day at the beach although the wind continues to slam you in the face. The Kastmaster seems to be the best for getting out to the fish, although I much prefer the surface action of either my MirroLure ML95 "Glo Series" Top Dog or my BPS pencil popper.


jim


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Basspro shops still lists the SS2600 in the catalog I recieved yesterday for $89 . Cabela's had specials on the capricorn not too long ago for about $100 .


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Going to have to have you check out my new rod*



Billr said:


> *jk it's a 10.5ft batson. i love it. i will use to get to the rock when thay are 3-400 feet out. *


BillR,

Once I finish the Allstar 10'6" (1/2-3 oz), I'm going to have to have you check it out. If I had know a 10 footer was capable of casting 400' I would have built one long ago! 

I'm planning on matching my rod (conventional) with an ABU 6500 Sports Mag. I just might put braid (Fireline or Stealth) on it.

Put a trigger grip on it too! 

Sandcrab


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Daiwa Tounament ss2600*

Connman

I saw that Cabela's has them in stock. A good tackle shop in Lake Worth, Tuppen's has them listed in their web site, I may take a ride down. www.tuppens.com 

I may take that ride, after I go fishing in the morning. The Blues have still been blitzing the beach.  

jim


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jim. as i said earlier, i use a 460 penn slammer, with 20lb power pro. the slammer is different from the ss series. it has adifferent spool, used to longer casts.


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Hard to beat the SS2600, or the price.
Hope you find one. The Allstar 1265-2 is a pisser. Will throw a mile (and a half).
John


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

RJohn said:


> *Hard to beat the SS2600, or the price.
> Hope you find one. The Allstar 1265-2 is a pisser. Will throw a mile (and a half).
> John *


RJohn

I've been doing some internet shopping for the Allstar 1265-2 without much success. How about steering me towards where you bought this rod. Thanks,

jim


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

The 1265-2 is a custom that I bought used. It is a great rod but re-reading what you are looking for I might suggest the Breakaway 1145-2 blank that Breakaway sells as a factory buit rod, the LDFS 96-2. It is 9-1/2 feet and rated for 1-3 ounces. Even better, but more expensive is the Lami Ron Arra XSRA 1083 or XSRA 1083-2. It is rated for 3/8 to 2-1/4 oz and will throw a mile. Dogshark Rods or Hatteras Outfitters could quote you a price for a 1265-2 or 1145-2 custom.
John


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Setup*

I use a Rainshadow # 1087 and an ABU 5500 Pro Rocket with 12lb test for that application. works well for me.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Oh Yeah!*



jkcam said:


> *RJohn
> 
> I've been doing some internet shopping for the Allstar 1265-2 without much success. How about steering me towards where you bought this rod. Thanks,
> 
> jim *


Building my Allstar 1265-2 as we speak. Hit 3R's Saturday to stress test it and align up the reel seat and guides. Got mine from Mudhole tackle (mudhole.com) for about $115. Matched it up with Fuji graphite reel seat and Fuji SIC guides...should have it finished in a week or two...

Casts 2 ounce metal FOREVER!!!!


----------

